# SKI DOO ELITE on EBAY



## couchloafer

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I had never seen one of these, thought you might want to check it out. *[/FONT]


*http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Vehicle Description* [/FONT]

Up for auction is a 2004 Ski Doo Elite 2 passenger side by side snowmobile.  This machine is very unique and impressive.  It is very fast and handles like a dream on the trails.  The snowmobile has 1373 miles on it.  It is in perfect condition.  The manufacturer date is 11/2004 so i don't know if that makes it an 04 or 05.  The color is Ski-Doo yellow which really sets it off great.  The unique twin track design provides ample traction and stability. It is powered by a state of the art Rotax ® 4-TEC™ 1500cc 4-stroke engine with three in-line cylinders and top fuel efficiency. So not only do you enjoy maximum stability and control, you’re treated to superior responsiveness every time you punch the accelerator.  Please ask any questions before bidding and I will answer them as quickly as possible.  I am selling this machine for a friend of mine so I have limited knowledge of the details of this machine.  Delivery is possible within a reasonable distance from here for a fee that can be negotiated between you and my friend.  Otherwise you are responsible for the pick up of the sled.  Please, serious bidders only.  Thanks for looking and happy bidding!!!  Seller reserves the right to end auction early because item is listed in local newspapers.

​


----------



## garygaboury

I have a bunch of hours in one of these things and can say they are a lot of fun.  If you built a deck on the back it would be pretty useful.

Fast, Reliable, easy to drive and more fun than it looks. 

Gary


----------



## Av8r3400

For *$17,000.00* it needs to be equipped with windows, a roof, a heater and a very promiscuous, large chested, 23 year old brunet before I'd consider it _fun_.


----------



## couchloafer

Found another one a little more reasonably priced.........

*SELLER DESCRIPTION*

2005 Ski-Doo ELITE,For sale is a Silver Ski Doo Elite Sport.Only 565 miles, 37 hours and 25 minutes on this sled!This rare sled has TONS of features!!! The rare Luggage Rack, and Luggage Bag, and a Bikini top styled roof. It also features Electric Start, Reverse, a Power outlet to keep your cell phone or gps charged, or to plug in a heated thermos...a Forward Storage Compartment, Side by Side Seating, and of course the famous Ski Doo 1.5l Rotax 4-tec 1500cc 4-stroke motor with 3 inline cylinders. $5200, 8154522814


----------



## barrie

Is this unit still  avalible . Please advise .
Can you  also say  where  a person  can look at this  unit.
Thank - you
bb


----------



## Melensdad

Nope.  Its gone.


----------



## Av8r3400

...3+ years ago


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

when i saw one show up here i thaught that would make a great snow trac motor it's incredably quiet


----------

